# Front Springs



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, has anybody had any stiffer front springs fitted to a Fiat heavy chassis,have ordered aset from Germany to be fitted by Essanjay. Would be glad of any feef back.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Try here, Alan.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-66812-.html


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for that Alan, has it made any difference to the handling.
In Spain last year it looked like i was building a tower to the gods to try and get it level, and as for trying to get the water uot of the waste tank, well thats another story.
Deryck


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

SanDel, great improvement all round, no longer bottoming on speed humps. We got stuck on a 100mm high kerb in Spain, luckily on a side road so not blocking a street or anything like that. Still it took me three hours with a bottle jack and much help from passers by (particularly Seth who posts here from time to time) to get off again, Alan.


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Alan how long did it take to replace both springs, and was the task made harder by your M/H being an A class.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

SanDel, two hours, the only difficulty was finding the tops of the struts and getting at them but nothing to worry about. If your fitter has done it before he will know how and where, Alan.


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Well today had stiffer front springs fitted to my Burstner, and what a difference. The M/H is now level and no wheel ramps insight. We had the work done at Essanjay in Poole, the springs have to be ordered from Germany. The cost £749 inc vat & labour, I will say well worth it,


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Interesting as our van sits down at the front and I guess on the same base vehicle. 

It does not bother me to much thought and at over £700 to ssuplyand fit 2 front springs I think it is very expensive. 

Even if the springs are custom made they should not be more than £200 say? leaving 0ver £500 to fit them! 


Just my thoughts 


Richard...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It is not just that they are custom made, it is being able to show that they CE approved for your van. You could get some made but approval might be difficult. 

I paid under 500 pounds for mine fitted. Try C&M Auto see my post above, Mark Woods and his partner are ex TB Turbo, excellent mechanics both of them, Alan.


----------

